# Heat Cycle/False Pregnancy?



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Kaylee started her first heat cycle on 9/27 and it ended around 10/14. She no longer has any kind of discharge at all and she is pretty much back to her normal energy level and self. I know it can take a while for the swelling to go down, but it is still lumpy under her nipples as if milk were coming in. Nothing comes out if I squeeze them. Any ideas on how long I should wait before I really start worrying that she is having a false pregnancy or something?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Most dogs will have a little swelling of the mammary glands. It goes away over time, and is nothing to worry about.


----------

